# My 1st popo snorkels



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm not finished yet but here it is. I still need to mount the rad and a few other little things. I know they are alittle high but there is a reason for that.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great, whats that in the bottom of the airbox?


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

It has 2 snorkes comming off the air box. 1 on top and 1 on the bottom


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice job man. Nice job.
How you liking the mudzillas on it?


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

That's my buddys popo. I only run laws and I'm tryin to get him to buy some


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

try harder 
he needs some laws.


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Im working on it


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

that snorkel job is on my popo,, maybe we will be able to get it in the creek pretty soon without any probs...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha welcome to the forum! Get you some laws! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum stuck again.

Yall got the snorkels looking good. Watch out for low tree limbs:34:


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Without any problems??? You won't have to worry about the snorkels




stuck_again said:


> that snorkel job is on my popo,, maybe we will be able to get it in the creek pretty soon without any probs...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good....what kind of front axles are those???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they say turner cycles on them


----------



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Turner is the only way to go


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what's the cost of turner axles compared to gorilla?


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

350$ each...and yes it hurts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've tried to get a hold of them... sent them an email yesterday, would like to get them on as a sponsor here... Maybe some encouragement from ya'll would help...


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

try about 10 in the morning, i think they are closed on mondays he is there til 12 on sat


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Welcome to the forum stuck again.
> 
> Yall got the snorkels looking good. Watch out for low tree limbs:34:


 this one is gonna go over the top of the trees.... ride it til it breaks... see why we went with tall snorkels....


----------

